

Case study: how to raise prices (Chargify, mentions HN) - azsromej
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20110201/case-study-how-to-raise-prices.html

======
azsromej
The article mentions a discussion started by Micah here a few months ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1780348>

